
Waiting for an Employment-Based Green Card - user_001
https://medium.com/@rish_misra/this-is-what-waiting-for-an-employment-based-green-card-looks-like-81ecd73408e0#.gib40zvv2
======
BIackSwan
This story is pretty much the same across the board. My application was
selected for a random audit which meant that it was stalled for undetermined
amount of time. Yep, indeterminate. I had no idea what was gonna happen next
or how long I had to wait.

So rather than wait for >10 years for green card, I moved back and did what i
always wanted to do - Start a startup. Starting my own company back India is
definitely better time spent than twiddling my thumbs and waiting for the
green card to come through.

Living back in India is jarring but totally worth the freedom to do what i
want.

~~~
loopbit
Actually, as an executive of a company that opens a subsidiary in the states
(in case your startup is a success and decide to expand there) you can apply
for the L-1A visa which can fast-track you to get the green card (we are
talking 6-9 months instead of 8 years).

There are other options available to you as a director/executive, so
definitely check with an immigration lawyer if you ever want to go back.

~~~
BIackSwan
Thanks! Will do.

------
benmarten
I guess the main intention of the current US immigration system is to keep the
immigration balanced based on origin. Personally I understand that it is
unfair and very frustrating for you, but on the other hand to keep America
great there needs to be a balanced immigration system to avoid clusterization
in the country.

~~~
chetanahuja
_" keep America great"_

 _" avoid clusterization"_

Care to elaborate more on what exactly you mean by those phrases?

------
pkaye
It is not clear what is causing more than 18 years delay for this person... I
have an relative who came from India on a H1B visa 15 years ago and he brought
his family, got a green card through work and after 5 years they all got a US
citizenship a long time ago.

~~~
bonobo3000
Yeah, 15 years ago it was easy to get a green card. The situation is nothing
like that today. India & China have it especially bad because of a lot of
applicants and hence long, long waitlists.

------
erikb
If it's changing so much my first instinct would be that I'm not standing in
the right lane and look for another one. E.g. aren't you supposed to get a
green card if you overcome a certain amount of US local investment? As an
experienced businessman maybe that's a better way. Or maybe a politician could
grand you a green card if you do enough favours for him (that's how I assume
it works in some countries). The most obvious way often is not the right way.

~~~
Herrera
Yes, if you invest at least $1,000,000 and employ more than 10 people for two
years you will be eligible to the EB-5 visa. It seems a good way to get a
green card if you have the money.

------
falsestprophet
For context, India requires 12 years of lawful residence before
naturalization.

Is it an injustice that I have to wait so long to be a citizen of India?

~~~
rtpg
There's a difference between citizenship and permanent residency.

Becoming a permanent resident is mainly about not having to worry about
immigration status anymore, but doesn't necessarily give you the same civil
rights (namely with voting or running for office).

~~~
falsestprophet
As far as I can tell permanent residency in India is only available to persons
of Indian origin or former citizens of India.

